# Trying to buy a book on an iPad3



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello my g/f is tying to buy a book for the Kindle on her iPad 3. The Kindle pp is installed, registered and up to date. Every time we go to purchase the book it says the app isn't registered when it is. I can't seem to figure out why... Please help!

Thank you,
Danny


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

When you first opened the Kindle app, did you log in with the email and password connected to your Kindle account?


----------

